# Sig/Avatar combos!



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

if you want to request a sig and avatar combo from me do it here - any fighter, just leave the name...

3,500 points per combo...

if you want just one or the other:

Avatar: 1000
Sig: 3000


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Can i have a hermes Franca one


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Avatar










Sig


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The avatar looks amazing, i just don't like it being black and white.

The sig looks crazy good, except the font is plain.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks man, points will be donated shortly.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

you're welcome and thx!


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey man looking for a terry martin sig.......would like the pic to be with him w/out the braided hair and the phrase "Team Pain" somewhere in there.......if u get a chance would be appreciated


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks man looks great.......rep and points are coming


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

esv,

Use this if you want bud...


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> Thanks man looks great.......rep and points are coming


erm, I still dont have the points


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that looks great, thanks trey


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

my bad........sent 2000 now........will get others soon


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

if you can produce a sean sherk sig that looks cooler then my current, ill give you a raise.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/7884/sscopyxy0.png


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey if you hook me up with a awesome Tito Ortiz avatar and sig, i will give you a little extra cash, but it has to be awesome.


----------

